# Polyhydramnios?



## LadyHutch

Just curious how many ladies here had this, and if they had their babies early, and what was the cause of your high fluid levels?

I have mild polyhydramnios, and of course, i googled. Bad mommy, google is bad!

So I'd like to hear actual experiences...from women who had this and have had their babies.


Thanks


----------



## Louppey

Never. Ever. Google. Google is EVIL :devil:

I had polyhydramnios, completely unexplained! My LO was breech, so I delivered at 38+4 by ELCS. Although they did say even if LO turned they'd still have me in at week 39 to break my waters so I could go into a controlled labour.

I know it's scary but you and LO will both be fine :hugs:

ETA My entire story is in my signature, if you fancy a read. You will need :coffee: though as I waffle a lot :haha:


----------



## Tor

I had mild polyhyrdamnios too, had my baby at 36+5 because of IUGR and i agree googling is BADDDDDD!


----------



## Louppey

What's IUGR? Sorry i'm intrigued! :blush:


----------



## Tor

Louppey said:


> What's IUGR? Sorry i'm intrigued! :blush:

Intrauterine growth restriction, in my case my placenta had stopped working properly somewhere around 33-34 weeks and little man didn't grow at all from then until they induced me at 36+5.

To the OP, I'm pretty sure the polyhydramnios and IUGR were unrelated sorry if you've alreadyy read my previous post and I've worried you :dohh:


----------



## LadyHutch

LOL, no it is ok. Thank you so far for telling me your stories. I am not hyper-freaked out about it...just curious how this is going to go now.


----------



## littleblonde

i had it with dd1. She was breach. Had a section booked for 39 weeks. Waters went at home. Gushed for ages. No complications dd2 didnt have it x


----------



## WW1

I had polyhydramniosis and was induced at 39+1. I ended up with a emcs due to failure to progress. My LO was born with craniosynostosis (premature fuusing of the skull) but there is no evidence that the polyhydramniosis and cranio are linked.

I was worried at the time but in hindsight it really wasn't anything to be concerned about :flower:


----------



## littleD

I had it really bad but am insulin dependent diabetic so they think that was the cause. Baby was also breach and so i had an elective section at 35+6 x


----------



## cakey

I was told that i have this a couple of weeks ago...I'm 26weeks but i measure 31 8-( i'm finding that my bump feels quite hard and uncomfortable-did anyone else measure 5weeks further? I have been trying not to worry but i also used the evil google bar....and it definately didn't help! lol


----------



## 7th_heaven

I had it with my 5th. She was my placenta previa baby- and therfore my c-sec baby.
Not sure if the previa was related to the PHA but she was taken at 39 weeks to avoid the chance I'd go into labor away from the hospital and have an abruption during dilation.

She was fine other than that. Btw- her waters SOAKED the doctors upon the first uterine incision. And I was pretty large and had a tight tummy with her- and she ended up being my second smallest! So yeah- it was def PHA.


----------



## mummy2be...

I had polyhydramnious and was horribly uncomfortable in the final days. I was induced at 37+6 and gave birth to my daughter 6 days ago. Massive amount of
Fluid when they broke my waters, and I had to have extra
Monitoring after they had done it ad theres a small risk of placental abruption or cord prolapse.....


----------



## Siobhan14

I'm measuring 4 weeks ahead. I was diagnosed with polyhydramnios last week and like you, googled it - before I even left the ultrasound clinic! Not smart. I was a mess by the time I called my husband to tell him. My midwife referred me to an OB/GYN, who I saw yesterday and honestly didn't seem concerned in the least. She is sending me back for another ultrasound next week to make sure fluids haven't increased too much and said we would talk about induction if I make it to 39 weeks. 
Did they mention the possibility of inducing to you? Are you going for weekly ultrasounds now to monitor fluids?


----------



## 7th_heaven

What about a therapitic amnio? Where they go with the amnio needle and take out excess fluid? Has anyone talked to you about that option?


----------



## MrsPsandQs

I had mild polyhydramnios, but went to 41+4, was massively uncomfortable towards end but my water level actually started to decrease VERY slightly towards end. I had natural delivery on just gas and air, no complications. Nearly flooded room when waters broke though :haha:


----------



## MrsPsandQs

P.s. I had to go for scans every week towards the end to keep an eye on everything


----------



## cakey

At the mo i'm measuring 5weeks ahead and am having a detailed scan every 3/4 weeks. Noone has mentioned induction to me so far. 
Glad to hear that all went well for you MrsPsandQs


----------



## awall321

hi, my polyhydramnios story is a bit historic (2007) but I just had the thought that someone may be currently experiencing what we went through and wanted to tell my tale. At 3 months, people thought i was 7mths +. (2nd preg) i kept telling midwives i felt huge, didnt feel normal, could hardly get upstairs without losing breath after 4-5 months - bump was huge,tight and heavy. I was praying they had dates wrong as I felt a month further on during whole preg. Was eventually referred to consultant at 28wks for more scans - my fluid levels were off the top of the page never mind the graph. I remember just being so relieved someone believed all was not 100% normal. 1st preg, i didnt show for 5mths+. Consultant listed all poss reasons for the PH, some normal, some concerning but he suggested a 2 week wait to see what fluid did and then consider amnio etc etc. We had awful 2 weeks, one day i thought positive and one day negative but time passed and scan showed fluid had reduced slightly and no longer any concern. They wud still do checks at birth as precaution but otherwise happy. They promised to induce me on due date because of my size. Daughter no2 arrived 9 days early, no major waters, no drama. She was just v big @ 9lb12.5 (I never miss off the 0.5). In those 2 weeks I also googled....all results were the really scary stuff and none applied....google is scary and not what you need. I think discussions like this are fantastic and wanted to share some good news from someone who at times expected the worst. Baby no2 was 4 last month. Sorry for long story, I dont do brief !


----------



## cakey

Thanks so much for posting your experience Awall321-I'm really pleased that you don't do brief! lol


----------



## Maman

i had it with my first son, who they thought was going to be a big baby. They dont know what caused it. 60% of cases are never explained, although my mother in law had a theory that it was because i had an insatiable thirst all the way through my pregnancy. Her friend had also had it and her main craving was watermelon which she ate by the bucketload. This time round ive tried to control my urge to drink and im only measuring 2 weeks over, midwife said i do feel very fluid though :(

They didnt know i had it last time until they artificially ruptured my membranes and the fluid hit the wall behind the midwife and gushed for 8 hours (liek changing the bed pad every 20-30 minutes- there was no point in sanitary towels)

i had a 32 hour labour and a c section due to failure to progress. i was 17 days over and my body hadnt reacted well to the induction drugs (i beleive its called hyperstimulation)


----------



## mommyof3boyz

I am currently going for scans and NST's every week.I was diagnosed with Polyhydramnios at around 21 weeks when I was measuring 28 weeks...I am now 35.5 weeks and measuring 47 cm! I have been on complete bedrest since I was diagnosed as doctors were highly concerned about preterm labour.I have not been offered an induction as of yet.I was offered an amnio reduction at 29 weeks when my fluid levels had gone off the charts and I was measuring 39 cm.My afi at that time was 37. I declined the reduction having done my research on the possible risks of the procedure and decided it was'nt worth it to me...I would leave it in God's hands. 2 and a half weeks ago doctors told me that my fluid levels had decreased significantly and that there was not as much to be concerned with.However I went for another round of tests today and they have gone back up :s Baby is also estimated to be weighing in at 6 lbs 11 oz..I was told to expect a fairly large LO..about 9 to 9.5lbs they say. I am extremely uncomfortable and can't wait to hold this little guy! I will try and keep everyone posted as the weeks go on :)

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt108e55.aspx


----------



## 7th_heaven

Good luck KimberlEy!


----------



## mommyof3boyz

7th_heaven said:


> Good luck KimberlEy!

Thank u so much! I need all the luck I can get right now.I just cant wait for this little one to finally be here and in my arms..then all the worrying and suffering will be over with.Ive recently developed a new symptom as a result of large baby and extra fluid..SPD.Anyone else familiar with this?


----------



## 7th_heaven

Is that dealing with your pubic symphysis? I have had that a few times- thankfully yours JUST started and didn't start in month 5 or 6!!! It's annoying for the most part. Sometimes it is more than annoying- my sister tore hers when she was pregnant and was having to chase 2 year old twin boys around. 
I started feeling a litle twinge there a couple days ago- and my little sister, who is a physical therapist said to sit in a chair and squeeze a soccer ball between my knees. I did short squeezes and then I did some where I held it for 10 seconds. My hips felt wonderful after that! Dont know if that will work for you (my sister knows my body and it's little quirkinesses) but maybe it's worth a shot?
Beyond that I remember ice really helped. I used to fill a feminine pad with water and lay it flat to freeze in the freezer- then at the end of a long day when my pubic symphysis was sore I'd slip it in my underwear and lay down- ahhhh.
This works for hemmroids too- like post partum post pushing hemmroids- I fill it with witch hazel and freeze. It's heaven.


----------



## mommyof3boyz

7th_heaven said:


> Is that dealing with your pubic symphysis? I have had that a few times- thankfully yours JUST started and didn't start in month 5 or 6!!! It's annoying for the most part. Sometimes it is more than annoying- my sister tore hers when she was pregnant and was having to chase 2 year old twin boys around.
> I started feeling a litle twinge there a couple days ago- and my little sister, who is a physical therapist said to sit in a chair and squeeze a soccer ball between my knees. I did short squeezes and then I did some where I held it for 10 seconds. My hips felt wonderful after that! Dont know if that will work for you (my sister knows my body and it's little quirkinesses) but maybe it's worth a shot?
> Beyond that I remember ice really helped. I used to fill a feminine pad with water and lay it flat to freeze in the freezer- then at the end of a long day when my pubic symphysis was sore I'd slip it in my underwear and lay down- ahhhh.
> This works for hemmroids too- like post partum post pushing hemmroids- I fill it with witch hazel and freeze. It's heaven.

Thanks so much! I will have to try that..problem is..I cant even get my legs open that far..more than a few inches is agony for me.Hubby has to help me put my panties and pants on as I'm unable to lift my leg due to the pain :( I did have spd in month 6 along with sciatica but then I went for some physio and it made all the difference for me...it actually got better..and now it's come back...with a vengeance lol Only 4 weeks left to go, hopefully a little less :)


----------



## 7th_heaven

Wow! I've never had it that bad. I've had it so that I couldn't stand on one leg or turn over in bed without the pain shooting through my pubis. It's torture! I sincerely hope the baby is done baking and ready before four weeks. Either that or your pain cuts back some.


----------



## mommyof3boyz

7th_heaven said:


> Wow! I've never had it that bad. I've had it so that I couldn't stand on one leg or turn over in bed without the pain shooting through my pubis. It's torture! I sincerely hope the baby is done baking and ready before four weeks. Either that or your pain cuts back some.

Thanks hun :) Well next week he will be considered full term so he could come anytime after that...hopefully sooner rather than later.I'm in so much pain I'm honestly considering getting an epi while in labour just so I can feel some relief!! I have no idea how I'm supposed to deliver if I can't even open my legs a couple of inches...seeing as they spread ur legs way further apart than a couple of inches and then the put em in the stirrups..I hurt just thinking about it :(


----------



## 7th_heaven

My older sister- the one with the torn pubic symphysis had an interesting delivery- her mw managed the pushing stage making sure she coached her to get her baby born slowly. She as still able to open her legs a bit without pain.
I think an epi wouldn't be out of the question. That pain is pathological- not like labor pain which is part of what our bodies were designed to handle. I'd probably have it on the table fr consideration for sure.


----------



## mommyof3boyz

Yeah..I spoke to my doctor about it and she said they will give me some type of pain med as soon as i get to the hospital if i want...she said when she was measuring my fundal height that it just looks painfull..at 35 weeks i was measuring 47cm.I go back again to see her on wednesday..hopefully I havent grown much more


----------



## babyhopes2010

bump


----------



## MamaD

I had it during my 2nd pregnancy, and other than being absolutely HUGE, there were no complications with baby or delivery. He arrived 10 days late, weighing 8 lbs, 10 ozs.....Perfect! :) xx


----------

